# RIP Chai :(



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Went away for the night and came back and he was gone  No idea what happened..temp was fine, water checked okay, he wasn't bloated, just pale. RIP little guy, my first HM  I just buried him in the backyard by the pond..


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry!! :'( He was such a stunning little boy....
That happened to be too a while back with my fav little SD...Vlad was fine one day, and then he was just...gone, no warning. Its so much more upsetting when you don't know what it was they passed from... 

RIP Chai!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry!  He was stunning... RIP Chai. I'm really sorry that you lost such a beautiful fish


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry  He was one of my favorites on here. There's been a bad death wave going on it seems.

R.I.P Chai and say hello to my boys (and Nancy).


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone  It was alot more terrible because it was so sudden with no apparent cause


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I understand.. it's how I lost Frusciante. It really sucks :c


----------



## Fire Cush (Sep 19, 2010)

*yep its sad to have a fish and it just dies like that* :BIGsad:

*my fish died it was purple and beautiful his name was titan*


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

sorry to hear that. at least it was quick.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry about Chai.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I lost my very first betta Bubba to no apparent cause,I just came home and he was gone  R.I.P Chai


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh no! He was so beautiful. Hugs to you, sorry for your loss.


----------



## eggman123 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He's a good looking one too. ;-)


----------

